# ¿Porque una celda vacia me la considera como 0?



## morochaloca (Jan 20, 2011)

En una casilla tengo esta formula:
SI(C22=0;0;E21+1)

Y el problema que tengo es que cuando C22 esta VACIA, entonces, me marca 0, porque una celda vacia me la toma como un valor de 0.

¿Como puedo hacer para que si la celda esta vacia entonces el resultado tambien quede vacio?


----------



## mjrofra (Jan 20, 2011)

Hola,

quizás quieras anidar tu fórmula en otro SI que compruebe si la celda está vacia:


```
=SI(C22="";"";[COLOR="Blue"]SI(C22=0;0;E21+1)[/COLOR])
```


----------



## morochaloca (Jan 20, 2011)

mjrofra said:


> Hola,
> 
> quizás quieras anidar tu fórmula en otro SI que compruebe si la celda está vacia:
> 
> ...



Si, al final lo habia resuelto d esa manera... anidando en un si q compruebe lo vacio...

Gracias!


----------

